

Xiaomi Mi4 review: China’s iPhone killer is unoriginal but amazing - MichaelAO
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/08/xiaomi-mi4-review-chinas-iphone-killer-is-unoriginal-but-amazing/#image-6

======
sidcool
I believe that it's enough if it's amazing. Most people hardly care about
authenticity, unless the company makes authenticity look cool.

